# Who will you be cheering for the playoffs?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I gotta go with the Clips. Feel good story of the season, and has the potential to do some damage. I have a feeling ET's gonna step up big. If Clips get ousted early I'd like to see Dallas finally make a run at the championship (yes, Dallas!). Rivalry aside I've liked Dallas since the Steve Nash days and their amazing season's really being overlooked. Dirk needs to show up in the playoffs!

I can care less about the East. Ideally I'd like to see AI go berserk and lead his team through to the Finals, but chances are 76ers will get swept in the first round.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

In the east, there is something about Detroit. Rip and Chauncey are two of the most underrated players in the league. Also when you think about it, at 6'9 Ben Wallace has played center for his entire career.

In the west, if my boys aren't in it, I have to go with San Antonio. I have always been a Cassell fan but, Parker and Ginobili are fun to watch. It is sad to see Manu hasn't really stepped it up this year though.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Actually I've liked Detroit a lot more since Larry Brown left, so I guess I'll root for them a lil'


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

West: Suns

East: Pistons/Nets/Heat


Teams I will be rooting against:

West: Mavs

Lakers

Spurs (cuz they didnt beat the Lakers, who I hated the most that year. I started to root against them afterwards. They just broke my heart :angel: )

Memphis (Actually I used to like them and Paul Gasol but a certain Memphis Mod just pissed me off recently :wink

East: Cleveland (Lebron has surpassed Kobe and became my *least* fav player)


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Detroit will be the champion this year,so I don't have to cheer for them. :biggrin: 
I hope Mavs take out Spurs who have not been playin their best this season and put up a good fight in the finals agaist Detroit.:wink:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I want Detroit to win. They'll always be looked upon as underachievers if they don't win this season.

I also want the Heat to do well. They've been unlucky. 

Clippers are probably my favorite in the West, mainly because of Elton Brand, who I've been a fan of for a few years. Wouldn't mind seeing Kobe go nuts in the playoffs, either, dragging the Lakers somewhere they don't deserve to be.

If the Spurs win, at least it will shut up those people who insist that Duncan just has that winning quality about him that goes beyond the stats. (Or maybe not...)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I gotta go with the Clips. Feel good story of the season, and has the potential to do some damage. I have a feeling ET's gonna step up big. If Clips get ousted early I'd like to see Dallas finally make a run at the championship (yes, Dallas!). Rivalry aside I've liked Dallas since the Steve Nash days and their amazing season's really being overlooked. Dirk needs to show up in the playoffs!
> 
> I can care less about the East. Ideally I'd like to see AI go berserk and lead his team through to the Finals, but chances are 76ers will get swept in the first round.


Im thinking the EXACT same thing as you man. I want the clips to do some damage!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jason kidd in the east.

the spurs in the west if they are playing good basketball. if they continue to look unmotivated and lackluster i wont root for them.

its kinda annoying that the mavs are being overlooked so i want them to do well, but i hate the mavs so i want them to lost. i also want them to beat phoenix but that means they would have made it all the way to the finals, and i dont think i want that. its all very confusing.



*Go NeTs*


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Spurs in the West
Heat in the East


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Spurs in the West
> Heat in the East




my thoughts exactly.....


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

DEE-TROIT BASKETBALL!! Been a fan since like forever.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Heat in the East. I want Shaq to get his ring without Kobe. :biggrin: 

Teams I want losing: San Antonio and Detroit. :curse:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

With all due respect Yao Mania, Dirk usually steps it up in the playoffs --> just last year he had a bad one. So choking, is actually rarer for him.

 Good lukc next year, but it would of been great if you did awesome this year and then had the injury woes next season..ODEN AND YAO!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Spurs and nobody else.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

GINOBILI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Spurs in the West
Anybody except for the Pistons in the East


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

spurs for west
NJ for east


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

GO SPURS GO!!!!!!
TRUST ME THEY WILL STEP UP IN THE PLAYOFFS!!!
WATCH FOR CLUTCH SHOOTING FROM!!!
horry
van excel
manu
and finley!!!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Gotta root for my boy Tayshaun Prince and Detroit!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Gotta root for my boy Tayshaun Prince and Detroit!


 My sister thinks that Tayshaun Prince is the ugliest NBA player ever. :laugh:

Anyway, I'll be rooting for the Spurs. My second-favorite team, maybe they can do to the Mavs what the Rockets couldn't do last year. And hopefully Robery Horry can make a clutch shot again. I remember his GAme 5 shot last Finals...Wow.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

there are plenty more uglier than prince... foyle? cassell?? 

Dun really care much now... hope NJ does well


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

out west it will be spurs and suns....the french connection of diaw and parker will lead their teams hopefully

in the east, miami....cause wade and williams are 2 of my favourite players, and i like them more than i hate shaq


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Teams I will be rooting against:
> 
> West: Mavs


Let go of the hate, brother. We're one big Texas family here. :ghug:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mavs Maniac said:


> With all due respect Yao Mania, Dirk usually steps it up in the playoffs --> just last year he had a bad one. So choking, is actually rarer for him.
> 
> Good lukc next year, but it would of been great if you did awesome this year and then had the injury woes next season..ODEN AND YAO!


No I wasn't referring to Dirk as a choker in the playoffs, just saying that he's gotta keep up his MVP calibre play in order for the Mavs to make it to the next level.

Prince has long arms, and you know what they say about guys with long arms....


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Prince has long arms, and you know what they say about guys with long arms....



its actually.. big hands/feet they say that about 

But Tayshaun was/is probably my fave UK player before Chuck and it wasn't because of his looks!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> But Tayshaun was/is probably my fave UK player before Chuck and it wasn't because of his looks!


So it was because of those long arms?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Prince has long arms, and you know what they say about guys with long arms....


they can lock down dirk?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, I can't believe I'd say this, but I'm GLAD the Kings and Lakers made it to the playoffs instead of us this year, no way our team can provide this kind of entertainment... Anyone else jumping on the Kobe bandwagon?

And I'm lovin' the Bulls taking it to Miami too.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Wow, I can't believe I'd say this, but I'm GLAD the Kings and Lakers made it to the playoffs instead of us this year, no way our team can provide this kind of entertainment... Anyone else jumping on the Kobe bandwagon?
> 
> And I'm lovin' the Bulls taking it to Miami too.



Well firstly it sucks coz the Rox are playing... however I'm a fan of the game and just like good basketball, and usually root for the underdog... but Lakers are playing real well, credit Phil Jackson for his post-season master class, Kobe and teammates really stepping up at the right time, Kings for sticking it to the damn Spurs, Kristic and Nocioni blossoming in their respective teams, Carter stepping up for New Jersey, Redd finally running over the Pistons... there's alot of good stuff in the playoffs so far, including some of the hard physical play and players getting in each other's face (ala Kobe and Nash)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i just dont want the spurs to win


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

Lakers

if Kobe keep acting like god.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

jworth said:


> So it was because of those long arms?


damn right boy :cheers:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> So it was because of those long arms?



you know it! :biggrin: Go Detroit!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm really torn... Steve Nash is my favourite non-Houston player, and I'm suppose to hate Kobe and Phil Jackson... but why do I find myself wanting the Lakers to win??

Is it 'cuz I want to see the LA v.s. LA battle? Or is it that I like to go for the lower-seeded team? Or is it that I hate the Suns so much that even if Stevie's on the team I still can't pull myself to cheer for them? 

Anyhow, should be a helluva game 7...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm really torn... Steve Nash is my favourite non-Houston player, and I'm suppose to hate Kobe and Phil Jackson... but why do I find myself wanting the Lakers to win??
> 
> Is it 'cuz I want to see the LA v.s. LA battle? Or is it that I like to go for the lower-seeded team? Or is it that I hate the Suns so much that even if Stevie's on the team I still can't pull myself to cheer for them?
> 
> Anyhow, should be a helluva game 7...


lol..i hope the lakers win..its not gonna be easy though.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I've gotta go for the Suns in this one, but regardless I'll be going for the Clips in the next round.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow! It surprises me to see so many Mavs haters here. You all do realize that we are only a 4 hr drive away from each other, right? Same thing with San Antonio Spurs...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wow! It surprises me to see so many Mavs haters here. You all do realize that we are only a 4 hr drive away from each other, right? Same thing with San Antonio Spurs...


thats what makes the rivalry all the more fun. plus i think there is a bit of a houston-dallas rivalry beyond basketball.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> thats what makes the rivalry all the more fun. plus i think there is a bit of a houston-dallas rivalry beyond basketball.


Oh? Hope you are not talking about the cowboys...

I think they are the 2nd most hated professional team, next to NY Yankees. Even I hate them, especially with T.O. :boxing:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> thats what makes the rivalry all the more fun. *plus i think there is a bit of a houston-dallas rivalry beyond basketball*.


hell yeah, ive noticed that over here (college)..people always gettin into fights over this "H-town" vs"D-town" thing and where they are from....most people who like the Mavs only like them because they are from Dallas..the people who like the Rockets only like them because of Tmac...but they dont really rep the Rockets as opposed to Mavs fans....very strange.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> hell yeah, ive noticed that over here (college)..people always gettin into fights over this "H-town" vs"D-town" thing and where they are from....most people who like the Mavs only like them because they are from Dallas..the people who like the Rockets only like them because of Tmac...but they dont really rep the Rockets as opposed to Mavs fans....very strange.


yeah, i know people who get angry if they see a map and they only show 1 city in texas and its dallas. its not the biggest city like houston, its not the capital like austin, its not historic like san antonio, its not even a prime terrorist target like houston (...uhhh). plus everyone in texas wants to be the biggest and the best, and at some point people from dallas become delusional and believed that was them. plus people from dallas cant drive. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> yeah, i know people who get angry if they see a map and they only show 1 city in texas and its dallas. its not the biggest city like houston, its not the capital like austin, its not historic like san antonio, its not even a prime terrorist target like houston (...uhhh). plus everyone in texas wants to be the biggest and the best, and at some point people from dallas become delusional and believed that was them. plus people from dallas cant drive. :biggrin:


I agree with what you said, except for the last part. It needs to be modified "plus people, *primarily old and female*, from dallas cant drive."

To close, I need to quote something from an old Pantene commercial, "Don't hate me because I am beautiful...." :biggrin:

:cheers:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm really torn... Steve Nash is my favourite non-Houston player, and I'm suppose to hate Kobe and Phil Jackson... but why do I find myself wanting the Lakers to win??
> 
> Is it 'cuz I want to see the LA v.s. LA battle? Or is it that I like to go for the lower-seeded team? Or is it that I hate the Suns so much that even if Stevie's on the team I still can't pull myself to cheer for them?
> 
> Anyhow, should be a helluva game 7...


I feel the same way, except I don't like Nash.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I agree with what you said, except for the last part. It needs to be modified "plus people, *primarily old and female*, from dallas cant drive."
> 
> To close, I need to quote something from an old Pantene commercial, "Don't hate me because I am beautiful...." :biggrin:
> 
> :cheers:


i dont buy that. everyone in dallas cant drive.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm really torn... Steve Nash is my favourite non-Houston player, and I'm suppose to hate Kobe and Phil Jackson... but why do I find myself wanting the Lakers to win??
> 
> Is it 'cuz I want to see the LA v.s. LA battle? Or is it that I like to go for the lower-seeded team? Or is it that I hate the Suns so much that even if Stevie's on the team I still can't pull myself to cheer for them?
> 
> Anyhow, should be a helluva game 7...


That's just 'cuz u hate the Suns more than u hate the Lakers. For the same reason, I was cheering for the Mavs when they were playing against the Lakers, I also couldn't believe I would cheer for them though.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Cavs are in the next round! hell ya


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The annoying Lakers was eliminated, finally! 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :mob: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :jump: :jump: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :dogpile: :headbang: :greatjob: :greatjob: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :fire: :fire: :fire: :banana: :banana: :banana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :jump: :jump: :gbanana: :gbanana: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> The annoying Lakers was eliminated, finally!


it wouldve been nice to see LA vs LA


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

That was what I was looking for, I want Drama not basketball game. lol
Kiddin'
The Suns' comeback was great.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> The annoying Lakers was eliminated, finally!


yeah, but those damn suns arent.






> Cavs are in the next round! hell ya


i was pullin for gilbert to come through.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the Pistons/Cavs series is gonna be boring 
sorry LeBron


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Spurs just won over the mavs, it was a sweet game, no double digit leads. I was really intresting.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hell yea, Spurs lead 1-0.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Pistons won by about 30! LeBron Who?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> the Pistons/Cavs series is gonna be boring
> sorry LeBron


i would say a quarter with 75 points scored combined isnt boring basketball and excellent shooting by detroit from long range


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> i would say a quarter with 75 points scored combined isnt boring basketball and excellent shooting by detroit from long range


 Boring meaning not a close game. And today was definitely not a close game.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Clippers and Suns 

and Pistons


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

cornholio said:


> Teams I want losing: San Antonio and Detroit. :curse:


 :banana: :twave: :banana:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

It looks like it will be the Heat and Mavs.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't want Shaq to get another title. And I've grown to like the Mavs this postseason, though I still can't bring myself to like Dirk.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> I don't want Shaq to get another title. And I've grown to like the Mavs this postseason, though I still can't bring myself to like Dirk.


I feel the same way. After what Pat Riley, Shaq, and all other egos in Miami did to Stan I don't want to see Shaq win another title. 

And I'll never like Dirk no matter how good he proves to be. 

But I like Avery Johnson and Josh Howard, and since Dallas is in Texas I'll go for the Mavs.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

antoine walker should not be allowed to win a ring

come on dirk...

if the heat wins .. shaq will get finals mvp and everything will be creaming their pants over shaq and forgetting how yao dominated the center this year


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Maybe, but I think Wade might have a better chance of getting the award if the Heat win.


----------

